# Is this bike and rims worth anything?



## PeteinGH (Aug 6, 2014)

Hello. I just registered here today and was wondering if what I have is of any value.
I rescued my brother's old Stingray and a couple of the atom wheel from my parents garbage.
Everything is in rough shape but I'm sure there are usable parts or someone very handy could possibly even restore these items.
I wish I had the time and money to get the bike in working order and be able to display it.
Anyway thought this might be a better route then listing them on an auction site.
Thanks for any replies.


----------



## indiana dave (Aug 6, 2014)

You can just look at Ebay. 
It has value... Where are you located? I'd be interested.


----------



## PeteinGH (Aug 6, 2014)

Thank you for the reply. Looking on Ebay I only find restored bikes that are going for a small fortune. Couldn't find the wheels, but I did not look to hard yet. Figured I would check here first before listing anything on Ebay.
I'm located in Michigan about 2 1/2 hours north of Chicago.


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Aug 7, 2014)

*stingray*

there are parts there from a few "At least"different bikes. Wheels are a good $100 each. The bike is kinda a mess but around $250 in parts. 
remember Ebay charges are around 13% so find a price you can feel good about and post it here if youd like


----------



## indiana dave (Aug 7, 2014)

You're a ways away, but I have someone up in that area who might be able to pick it up for me.
Let me know how much you want for it and the wheels.


----------



## PeteinGH (Aug 7, 2014)

Thanks Dave and everyone else. Dave I sent you a PM.


----------



## Honestherman (Aug 7, 2014)

*Value*

So now from this Thread you think that this bike is worth $450.00
WOW
Please keep this thread going and post it to us when you have the $450.00 in your hand.
Best of luck on this sale.


----------



## PeteinGH (Aug 7, 2014)

Where in this thread did I say I thought this stuff was worth $450?
Take your meds and re-read the posts above.





Honestherman said:


> So now from this Thread you think that this bike is worth $450.00
> WOW
> Please keep this thread going and post it to us when you have the $450.00 in your hand.
> Best of luck on this sale.


----------



## Honestherman (Aug 7, 2014)

*Your Post*

Be. Polite.. Meds?
Your post says Wheels 100.00 each
rest of bike 250.00

100
100
250

Total 450.00
Your Thread
Your Question
Good Luck again on your sale
I will follow it. Very Interesting


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Aug 7, 2014)

Honestherman:  I think you were a little hard on the original poster. He never quoted any prices, that was another poster.


----------



## PeteinGH (Aug 7, 2014)

Not trying to be mean.
Just throwing a little humor in there to match yours.

Only asking for help, and really appreciating the helpful post I'm getting.

Realistically I do not think I could get anywhere near that price. Sure would be nice though. After researching a little I think I'll try around the $250 range for the whole lot.

You all have a great forum here with lots of nice folks.

I'm loving all the photos of bikes you all have shared. Wish I was as talented as many of you!



Honestherman said:


> Be. Polite.. Meds?
> Your post says Wheels 100.00 each
> rest of bike 250.00
> 
> ...


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 7, 2014)

I'm leaning towards the prices that were previously stated. I've seen wheels with the atom drum sell for hundred and more. 

One for sale now........
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Schwinn-Sti...03?pt=US_Wheels_Wheelsets&hash=item486a8c762f

A mess of them sold....   Check it out.  
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw...ct=&LH_SALE_CURRENCY=0&_sop=12&_dmd=1&_ipg=50


----------



## GenuineRides (Aug 11, 2014)

*serial #?*

what's the serial number of the frame, it should start with two letters


----------



## PeteinGH (Aug 12, 2014)

Looking over the bike I think I found the serial number down by the rear wheel.
It is CF46757.
I take it that the serial number will tell me year and model, anything else?
Thank you for the help.



GenuineRides said:


> what's the serial number of the frame, it should start with two letters


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 12, 2014)

PeteinGH said:


> Looking over the bike I think I found the serial number down by the rear wheel.
> It is CF46757.
> I take it that the serial number will tell me year and model, anything else?
> Thank you for the help.





The serial number will tell you what year the bike was made in most cases, but not all. That number was stamped on the dropout and recorded in March 1970. It is only a serial number and nothing else so no other information is associated with that number.


----------



## videoranger (Aug 16, 2014)

With two drum brake wheels, springer, stickshift, good frame and cranks and bars I'm thinking $400 would be the minimum you should be able to get.


----------



## vastingray (Aug 16, 2014)

You should easily get over $500 for that parted out  dont let anyone swindle ya man


----------



## Cheezer (Aug 16, 2014)

PeteinGH,
If your anywhere close to Kalamazoo there's a bike show/ swap meet there on Aug 23, take that with you and i'm sure you will find plenty of interested buyers. Other post's are right, don't give it away. My 2 c


----------



## PeteinGH (Aug 16, 2014)

Thanks so much everyone for your input.
I'm only an hour from Kalamazoo and will check out that option along with local bike shops. I'm very happily surprise that these items are worth something. Sure I'm glad I saved them from the trash!
Will let you all know what I end up selling these for.


----------

